# Apogee jam vs Apogee jam 96k



## leftnotright (Jan 11, 2015)

I am side by siding these 2 and so far through headphones don't hear enough difference to justify the upgrade. 

I hear just a slight difference possibly a little clearer.

Anyone else hear a difference?


----------



## tylerpond05 (Jan 12, 2015)

I would think the 96K is only good if you have a newer iPhone that can take advantage of the 96K recording. I doubt I'd be able to tell the difference on my iPad 3 and iPhone 4S.


----------



## leftnotright (Jan 13, 2015)

tylerpond05 said:


> I would think the 96K is only good if you have a newer iPhone that can take advantage of the 96K recording. I doubt I'd be able to tell the difference on my iPad 3 and iPhone 4S.



I am using a ipad air and not sure I hear any difference 

Nice that it has a lightening cable though, sick of using an adapter for the 30pin


----------



## tedtan (Jan 13, 2015)

You won't hear a difference between 44.1/48k and 96k sample rates. You may find some particular devices sound a little better at a given sample rate, but the sample rates themselves won't sound different. So I would decide based on any other differences the units may have, like the lightning cable vs. the older cable, etc.


----------



## leftnotright (Jan 13, 2015)

Other than a nice cable and shiny box, its 140$ I likely didn't need to spend. (yes, it can be returned)

Let this be an education for others on those that are thinking on the upgrade.

NOT WORTH IT.

You can buy cables BUT they charge you INSANELY amount of 40$

CRAZY RIPOFF.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jan 13, 2015)

There are reasons to record at 96kHz (music for film being one example) but they may not apply to your situation. Either way, if you lived with the Jam 96K for a month and then used the normal Jam you would bear a difference, and yes, it would be subtle, just like all things in music.


----------



## leftnotright (Jan 15, 2015)

Given To Fly said:


> There are reasons to record at 96kHz (music for film being one example) but they may not apply to your situation. Either way, if you lived with the Jam 96K for a month and then used the normal Jam you would bear a difference, and yes, it would be subtle, just like all things in music.



Came to the conclusion that there is no discernible difference when using for jamming. Neither much difference in recording either.

96k looks nice and feels like a 100$ item. Contained all the cables u need.

RETURNED. Not worth upgrading


----------



## P-Ride (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey guys.. I just bought a Jam and saw I can return it to pay another £30 for the 96k model.

Both have the same lightning cables, so it's purely a decision of whether I'd notice the difference in sound quality.

I'm using it mainly for practice and sketching out song ideas, like a notepad. I have access to a firewire card and my friend has a studio, although for £30, I wouldn't turn down higher-quality sketches on my iPad.

The 48k vs 96k might not be a compelling argument.. but apparently the 96k has a higher quality input?

What do you think?

I must admit, the nickel finish is offputting.. does it pickup fingerprints?

Thanks!


----------

